# Beer And Diet - Discuss...



## Scruffy (17/8/09)

Beer. Is it fattening? Or is it the food you eat when your drunk?


----------



## Adamt (17/8/09)

Beer or any other food doesn't make you fat, you make yourself fat by eating too much and/or not doing enough physically to support your calorie habit. (Applicable for >99% of the population)


----------



## thanme (17/8/09)

Beer doesn't make you fat. People WITH beer make you fat.
Or something


----------



## manticle (17/8/09)

If beer made you fat, I'd be fat. I'm not fat.


----------



## matti (18/8/09)

I suppose you ought to look after the liver and Kidney too.

Some Beer drinker mmm.... it might have been PostModern,,, told me that the liver need only 24-48 hour rest to get up and going again after consumption.

It all come down to the amounts you are drinking and if you do anything to burn those calories off.

Time for 30 chin up :lol:


----------



## lastdrinks (18/8/09)

its a key component in my hide the six pack diet. i would still probably drink the stuff if i wasnt on that diet as i like the taste of it.


----------



## Gulf (18/8/09)

Alcohol is a really good energy source and it the first thing your body will try to metabolise. So when you are drinking beer your body turns the alcohol into energy, then after you're sobered up a bit starts on the sugars and then carbohydrates. The chips you ate (starches and fats) aren't needed for energy right now and so are stored away for later (as fat).
The traditional "beer gut" is actually an enlarged liver - no that's not a good thing, it means it's stressed.

So no, it's not the beer, it's the food you eat while drinking. Eat well before a drinking session, don't eat crap food during. Drink plenty of water before bed and get some exercise occasionally!


----------



## manticle (18/8/09)

If food made you fat, I'd be fat. I'm not fat.


----------



## marlow_coates (18/8/09)

Don't mean to be picky Gulf, but the traditional beer gut is not an enlarged liver.
It is due to the way some people store fat.

And my vote goes for 'yes', beer can make you fat, but so can eating way too much healthy shit and not exercising. 
Finding a good balance for your own body between intake, and energy expenditure, will see a larger gentleman or lady trimming down :icon_cheers: .

My 2c

Marlow


----------



## Pollux (18/8/09)

Beer can make you fat, it's a source of energy. It's the same as Coke can make you fat, actually most items that are high in energy can make people fat.

I have noticed since I stopped smoking and can now taste food/beer and enjoy it more I am starting to put on some weight, primarily in the "beer gut" region. But this is more due to the way in which most males carry excess weight.

So it's a yes and no from me, beer as part of an uncontrolled diet with little exercise probably will contribute to some weight gain.


----------



## Effect (18/8/09)

alcohol is the first thing your body will consume, second is fat, third is carbs/sugars, and last is protein.

so if you drink beer or any other alcohol in large amounts (but keep in mind that beer has already got a fair wack of calories) and eat food high in fat and carbs...and you don't exercise regulary - you will put on weight.

Beer alone doesn't make you fat - but contributes to making you fat if your diet and exercise are not up to scratch.


----------



## technocat (18/8/09)

Phillip said:


> Beer alone doesn't make you fat - but contributes to making you fat if your diet and exercise are not up to scratch.



That's about the size of it and checking out beersmiths calorie box tells me 350-400 calories per litre of homebrew is fairly significant when added to the daily intake. According to what I have read the average male uses up 3500-4000 calories daily and considerably less if older and less active. Sorry to say if you are putting more in than you are using up it is stored as fat usually around the tum tum.


:chug:


----------



## bum (18/8/09)

Phillip said:


> alcohol is the first thing your body will consume, second is fat, third is carbs/sugars, and last is protein.



:unsure:


----------



## matt white (18/8/09)

Too much food/booze (energy) in... not enough exercise to burn it up = fatties.

Look at half of the worlds population!!


----------



## haysie (18/8/09)

Geez, figures quoted are >99% and "more than half the population".
Are we really all THAT fat, or just a few limp dick chicken tonites throwing their weight around.
Go have another in defiance!


----------



## matt white (18/8/09)

haysie said:


> Geez, figures quoted are >99% and "more than half the population".
> Are we really all THAT fat, or just a few limp dick chicken tonites throwing their weight around.
> Go have another in defiance!



Tell that to the Africans!!


----------



## achy02 (18/8/09)

On the calorie issue. Does anyone know how many calories would be in the average tallie of homebrew. Im realling hoping that is not the 3500 - 4000 cals mention previously.
Aches


----------



## tcraig20 (18/8/09)

I dont buy the 'beer gut' thing and tend to think that its just a matter of calories. 

However, one thing that I have noticed is this: if I stop drinking for a few days, I'll mysteriously drop a couple of kilos. It depends on what I was drinking before - homebrew seems to produce the biggest change. Ive checked this a few times and am confident that its not just chance. 

I suspect that when I drink I end up with more water in my system. When I dont drink alcohol, I dont replace this with anything else, and 'dehydrate' a little, and lose that weight.


----------



## tcraig20 (18/8/09)

achy said:


> On the calorie issue. Does anyone know how many calories would be in the average tallie of homebrew. Im realling hoping that is not the 3500 - 4000 cals mention previously.
> Aches



Its about 150 cals for a stubbie of your standard pale ale/lager.


----------



## haysie (18/8/09)

gilbrew said:


> Tell that to the Africans!!



You can a lead a horse to water but.....


----------



## bum (18/8/09)

JamesCraig said:


> I suspect that when I drink I end up with more water in my system. When I dont drink alcohol, I dont replace this with anything else, and 'dehydrate' a little, and lose that weight.



Alcohol is a diuretic so I'm not sure you theory holds as much water as you think.

(Holy christ, I'm good at this!)

I'm a firm believer (still going!) in the beer belly. I'm a skinny guy. I have a very active job. I am hypoglycemic. I have always spent most Friday and Saturday nights drinking bourbon to a point where I would not drive. Since starting brewing I have been drinking less, lower strength alcohol and have an emergent belly. Going to be away from home (and my beloved homebrew!) for about a month - it'll be interesting to see what happens.


----------



## cdbrown (18/8/09)

Eating Poppa Porky's Pork Crackle is the killer. 

Drink as much or as little as you want and adjust your exercise to suit.


----------



## Pollux (18/8/09)

I just had a meal of roast pork shoulder with vegies, I probably ate half of the crackling, and then washed it down with my 3rd HB for the night.....


And I wonder why I am starting to stack it on......


----------



## arsenewenger (18/8/09)

Well in the two years I was away from brewing I ended up weighing in over 130kg and that was hardly any drinking because of the two kids we had and that changed everything as far as food and calorie intake. 

Now I have managed to drop 33kg and run on average 50k a week and have got myself in good shape. Brewing again has been great to get back into but I have noticed that when I do have a now rare hevy session with workmates or whatever I feel bloated for a few days and it takes some long runs to frop that bloated feeling . Have not had a HB yet as it is 3 weeks away from cracking but this is something I have been thinking about.
I dont think that beer alone does make you fat on its own but it contributed to the laziness that got me way out of shape.
Anyway looking forward to see if the HB bloats me as much as megaswill (sure it wont) .I will however be drinking differently given the work put in to get where i am now.

My two cents anyway
AW :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## tcraig20 (18/8/09)

bum said:


> Alcohol is a diuretic so I'm not sure you theory holds as much water as you think.
> 
> (Holy christ, I'm good at this!)
> 
> I'm a firm believer (still going!) in the beer belly. I'm a skinny guy. I have a very active job. I am hypoglycemic. I have always spent most Friday and Saturday nights drinking bourbon to a point where I would not drive. Since starting brewing I have been drinking less, lower strength alcohol and have an emergent belly. Going to be away from home (and my beloved homebrew!) for about a month - it'll be interesting to see what happens.



I understand that Bum. But I tend to drink moderately if regularly. I figure that the intake of fluid is greater than the offset of alcohol being a diuretic. It would also explain why straight spirits dont have anywhere near as pronounced an effect on me.


----------



## technocat (19/8/09)

achy said:


> On the calorie issue. Does anyone know how many calories would be in the average tallie of homebrew. Im realling hoping that is not the 3500 - 4000 cals mention previously.
> Aches



Try reading it again a little more closely.


----------



## Effect (19/8/09)

Phillip said:


> alcohol is the first thing your body will *breakdown and digest*, second is fat, third is carbs/sugars, and last is protein.



Fixed


----------



## Zizzle (19/8/09)

It's all about genetics. I drink like a fish, am on a see-food diet, always eating. I cycle on Saturdays, but mostly just sit on my arse during the week. My weight never fluctuates. Skinny as a rail. Still have six pack abs.

Maybe my metabolism will catch up with me in 10 years when I hit 40. Meh. In the meantime I'm enjoying it. Get out of the way of my beer you fat bastard


----------



## felten (19/8/09)

It might not make you fat (although apparently its possible for it to increase your estrogen levels, temporarily, and that could be the cause of a higher fat content in your body)

but I read this in the herald sun the other day "People who consume more than one drink a day risk cancer"
http://www.news.com.au/heraldsun/story/0,2...413-663,00.html

I don't think it will stop me from brewing though


----------



## Scruffy (19/8/09)

The girl at the Gym said:


> ...alcohol is the first thing your body will consume, second is fat, third is carbs/sugars, and last is protein....



edit - Phil's changed his story - But this quote is what prompted the topic...

I was at the gym (first time for about a month - we've had a friend over from the UK), and I mentioned I'd put on ahem, a couple of ahem, pounds. And they said the exact same thing, they also said 'look at proper alcoholics - they're stick thin...'

As Dickens nearly said in David Copperfield:

Monthly input, five kilo's, monthly expenditure, five kilo's, result happiness. Monthly input, five kilo's, monthly expenditure five and a half kilo's, result Lard Arse...


----------



## cubbie (19/8/09)

felten said:


> It might not make you fat (although apparently its possible for it to increase your estrogen levels, temporarily, and that could be the cause of a higher fat content in your body)
> 
> but I read this in the herald sun the other day "People who consume more than one drink a day risk cancer"
> http://www.news.com.au/heraldsun/story/0,2...413-663,00.html
> ...



yesterday I found my paper that I wrote on the health benefits of beer. It is basically a lit review of peer reviewed scientific papers. I found that beer has a number of positive health benefits including in the prevention and progression of some cancers. 

If anyone is interested I can post the paper.


----------



## bum (19/8/09)

Phillip said:


> Fixed



That's not what I was confused about. I'm not _quite_ that pedantic yet. Isn't fat a wee bit high on the list? My understanding is that the body won't even look at breaking down stored fat until after 30 minutes of sustained aerobic activity.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (19/8/09)

You are what you eat. I just can't remember eating a little fat fella. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Bribie G (19/8/09)

FG you are excused from this thread.


----------



## haysie (19/8/09)

Zizzle said:


> Maybe my metabolism will catch up with me in 10 years when I hit 40. Meh. In the meantime I'm enjoying it. Get out of the way of my beer you fat bastard



I can vouch thats what happened to me and I am a fairly active person. Its only a little tub, I`ll sweat it off in summer I reckon, unfort we all cant have a six pack running marathons for life.Age not beer that catches up. Still enjoying it heaps . :icon_cheers:


----------



## cdbrown (19/8/09)

I like this bit


haysie said:


> Age not beer that catches up. Still enjoying it heaps . :icon_cheers:



So enjoy them both while you can!


----------



## matti (29/8/09)

The most dreaded threat on a weekend LOL.
I just finish 1/2 work out of the punching/sit up/push up etc etc.
This is so I can have a few later on tonight.

The sad part is i need to keep doing darn exercises to maintain my weight.
If I were to stop drinking Beer, eating cheese Olives potatoe chips and Icecream that alone would not be enough to maintain my weight.

[email protected]$% it was so easy when I was 21 :lol:

Drink and be merry folk I am about to sweat another 1/2 litre of juice out of me :blink:


----------



## Hefty (2/9/09)

Beer doesn't make you fat, it makes you lean!
Lean on bars, lean on tables, lean on your mates, lean on walls...

Sorry, just couldn't resist 

I agree with the diet and exercise idea but you have to admit that genetics do have an effect, otherwise everyone who wanted to lose kilos would have the same success with one type of diet!

HABAHAGD!
Jono.


----------



## AndrewQLD (2/9/09)

bum said:


> That's not what I was confused about. I'm not _quite_ that pedantic yet. Isn't fat a wee bit high on the list? My understanding is that the body won't even look at breaking down stored fat until after 30 minutes of sustained aerobic activity.



I took a second look as well bum, your body will break down certain things dependant on your calorie intake. For instance, if you diet and reduce calories below a certain point your body will ignore your fat reserves and tuck into muscle instead. So really, it all depends on your whole outlook in regards to your diet, it needs to be balanced.

Andrew


----------



## drsmurto (2/9/09)

This thread again......

Ethanol contains ~28 joules per gram

Carbohydrates and protein ~16 joules per gram.

Fats contain ~36 joules per gram.

If you consume more kilojoules per day than your body burns you put on weight.

As with all things in life its about balance. Regular exercise, a balanced food intake and moderate alcohol consumption. 

I recall a mates old man who joined GutBusters. He was told each 285mL beer he drank required a 4km walk to erase the energy. 

Cheers
DrSmurto

p.s. a joule is equal to ~0.25 calories for the older people still using imperial measurements.


----------



## beerbrewer76543 (2/9/09)

No moderation = big night on teh beers = hangover = greasy breakfast + day on teh couch = tubb tubbs...


----------



## Verbyla (2/9/09)

Not trying to be rude but whoever said the average male uses 3500-4000 calories (14000-16000 kilojoules) a day was way off!!! I've heard of extreme weightlifters burning that much daily but not the average male :lol: 

The general measurement of energy that we use in Australia in terms of food is kilojoules. There's 4.2 kilojoules to 1 calories. 

The average daily energy consumption for an individual is 8700 kilojoules with the assumption that they are meeting the National physical activity guidelines, which is a collective 30 minutes of moderate intensity activity on 5 days of a week. Moderate being the intensity of a fast paced walk.

There's roughly 34000 kilojoules in a kilogram of fat. To give you a rough idea of how hard it is to burn it off I run for 20 minutes at the gym going at 10km/h and only burn off somewhere between 800-900 kilojoules, which from memory is the same amount of kilojoules a stubby contain. 

Pay very little attention to products that say 99% fat free, there's a common misconception that if something is fat free or low in fat that it will save them from putting on weight. WRONG!!!!! It doesn't matter how much fat, protein or carbohydrates something contains, its the overall kilojoule count that matters when dieting although they are important factors to a healthy diet. The suggested healthy kilojoule count a person on a diet should be aiming for in 6400-7000. Any less and the body can start trying to counter the diet by trying to lower its energy requirements. 

Back to does beer make you fat. I'd say no but it will contribute to your daily usage of 8700 kilojoules. People say it does, as proven by the weighing scales but the different readings will be due to the fact that your dehydrated and that you've probably taken a massive after grog bog. You'll be back to a similar weight within a few days. 

As for the beer gut. The beer gut is usually caused from a few things. *1.* From putting on weight from drinking and eating to much. *2.* Alcohol relaxes the muscles in the stomach over time resulting in a gut with regualr drinkers which can be fixed by exercising. *3.* As mentioned, an enlarged liver! I'm sure there's plently more reasons but I just know about those.


----------



## altone (2/9/09)

Verbyla said:


> Edited
> 
> Pay very little attention to products that say 99% fat free, there's a common misconception that if something is fat free or low in fat that it will save them from putting on weight. WRONG!!!!! It doesn't matter how much fat, protein or carbohydrates something contains, its the overall kilojoule count that matters when dieting although they are important factors to a healthy diet. The suggested healthy kilojoule count a person on a diet should be aiming for in 6400-7000. Any less and the body can start trying to counter the diet by trying to lower its energy requirements.



Serious post with some good info. Can't agree more with the "99% fat free" statement.
Sugar is 100% fat free - it's also 100% empty carbohydrate.
Also if somethings 90% fat free - that means 10% of what you're buying is fat!

Moderation, regular exercise, eating fresh fruit and veg - we all know this, or at least we should.

I keep my weight to a level that suits me. If I overeat/drink more beer than I should, I'll spend longer 
on the pushbike in an attempt to burn a little extra.
and I'll eat healthy and lower energy meals for the next couple of days.
Works for me and I haven't been 21 for decades.

If I consumed all my passions without check - such as beer, cheese, smallgoods and pasta I'd be a big blob. 

All things in moderation.


----------



## drsmurto (2/9/09)

Verbyla said:


> Not trying to be rude but whoever said the average male uses 3500-4000 calories (14000-16000 kilojoules) a day was way off!!! I've heard of extreme weightlifters burning that much daily but not the average male :lol:
> 
> The general measurement of energy that we use in Australia in terms of food is kilojoules. There's 4.2 kilojoules to 1 calories.
> 
> ...



One tiny flaw in your argument.

4.2 kilojoules = 1000 calories 

So you are out by a factor of 1000


----------



## Adamt (2/9/09)

Another error is that "drinking alcohol results in a gut", it doesn't, the abdominals is the place where males tend to have their fat stored (whereas females have fat stored in the arse and thighs first). The abdominal muscles has barely any connection at all with abdominal fat.


----------



## Verbyla (2/9/09)

DrSmurto said:


> One tiny flaw in your argument.
> 
> 4.2 kilojoules = 1000 calories
> 
> So you are out by a factor of 1000



No i was right to begin with. 4.2 kilojoules = 1 calorie. Kilojoules are the unit of food energy.

Joule is the unit of energy in general which has something to do with the work to move a force. I don't know much about it though. 4.2 joules does equal 1000 calories in a different context but not in terms of food, at least not by Australian standards as far as i know of.


----------



## Adamt (2/9/09)

4.184 kilojoules = 1 Calorie
1 Calorie = 1000 calories

Imperial units suck


----------



## Verbyla (2/9/09)

Ahhh shit........ Checkmate!!!  

Apologies

I had no clue there was any difference!


----------



## Bribie G (2/9/09)

As a bum and thigh man I'm all in favour of women drinking beer. As a member of the hippy generation tits don't do much to me as I've seen hundreds but a nice meaty butt... 

oh mod me, mod me


----------



## Pollux (3/9/09)

Bahaahaha, nice one BribieG 

And thanks to you, I have  running loop in my head now


----------



## Renegade (3/9/09)

BribieG said:


> As a member of the hippy generation



A _card-carrying_ member ?


----------



## Mikedub (11/7/11)

errr.. I dunno what the point of this is, but thought I'd post it anyway

<H1 style="FLOAT: left">The Beer Diet!</H1>




8

Most people give up their most nagging vices for Lentlike candy, curse words, and Facebook.

But J. Wilson decided to abstain from solid food, choosing instead to drink nothing but beer and water for 46 days.

Strange? You bet. But Wilson, a 38-year-old editor from Iowa, wanted to see if he could emulate German monks of the 16th century who supposedly lived solely on doppelbock beerliquid breadduring Lent.

So he teamed up with an Iowa brewery to create his own doppelbock that would sustain him for 46 days, and got to drinking. _Mens Health _caught up with Wilsonnow 25 pounds slimmerto get the scoop on his extreme experiment, and to see how hes holding up.

*Mens Health: What made you decide to go on a beer diet?*

*J. Wilson:* I spent a lot of time researching extended fasting to find out exactly what occurs in your body when you do it. I learned there was this huge detoxing element to fasting, so I was looking forward to that as much as the historical element. Im not Mr. Perfect when it comes to health. But when you go on a fast of this nature, you work out all the donuts and cheeseburgers that are still in your stomach and bowels from all those years ago. That sounded like a great idea. (More from MensHealth.com: Does the Master Cleanse Diet Work?)

*Mens Health: Did that great idea come with any health concerns?*

*JW: *Im usually about 5′11 and 140 pounds. When I talked to a nutritionist early on, she told me this was a horrible idea for someone whos already 20 pounds underweight. So if I was going to lose weight, I needed to bulk up a little bit. I usually dont eat breakfast and Ill sometimes skip lunch, so I disciplined myself to have breakfast, lunch, and dinner every single day, and I put on 20 extra pounds.

*MH: Why was dopplebock your beer of choice for the undertaking?*

*JW: *One 12-ounce serving contains 288 calories, and its completely unfilteredjust like the kind the German monks consumed in the 1600s. As a result, it retains plenty yeast and B-complex vitamins, making it a hearty, nutritious brewespecially compared to, say, a Budweiser, which has been filtered and pasteurized and weighs in at just 100 calories. (More from MensHealth.com: The Healthiest Beers for Men)

*MH: What was your drinking schedule like?*

*JW:* Four beers on weekdays, and five a day on Saturdays and Sundays. I didnt have to go anywhere on the weekends, so I was less concerned about the alcohol. I drove my kids to school, arrived at the office at 8 a.m., poured myself a beer, had another one at noon for lunch, poured a beer around 3 p.m., and then another beer at 7 when I got home.

*MH: What were the hardest foods you had to give up?*

*JW:* Ive heard from other fasters that your body will usually tell you what it needs, but not once did I crave anything sweet. Which is funny, because I have a major sweet toothespecially when it comes to donuts, chocolate, and cheesecake. The stuff that popped in my mind was more like goat-cheese omelets, olives, and Mexican food. Aroma would really trigger the idea of eating food. I really wanted to eat all those things, but I realized theres a difference between needs and desires. I dont _need_ that cheeseburgerI just really want one right now. But that eventually subsided. My wife could make food, and I could take a huge inhale of it I and still get the same satisfaction that I would get from eating it. (More from MensHealth.com: The Man Who Cant Taste)

*MH: Did your body ever rebel against the diet?*

*JW: *Believe it or not, I never really got sick. But I did lose a lot of weight, and once I went through all of my fat, my body began consuming its own muscle to get protein (and it certainly wasnt getting much from the beer). As a result, my kidneys started to get clogged up, which manifested itself in back pain. The first solution was to drink more water to try to flush them out. Sure enough, that did the trick. It was a good lesson: I was able to listen to my body, and use that knowledge to find a solution.

*MH: What was the very first thing you ate once the diet ended?*

*JW:* I like to smoke meat, but I also wanted to ease back into a normal diet by eating softer foods for a couple of days. So I made myself a bacon smoothie! I also wanted to target the hardest-hit areas of my body, including my kidneys and liver, so I did some research and found that cabbage, broccoli, and cauliflowers are good for those organs. I tried some mashed potatoes, and my body didnt reject them. I couldnt believe it. I certainly got full faster, but at no point did my body say, That was a bad idea, J.

*MH: How are you helping your body recover from the diet?*

*JW:* My first priority is to gain back some weight. Im 135 pounds now. I want to work my way back up to 150, and Im exercising so that the extra weight doesnt turn into fat. To repair the damage to my kidneys, I asked my wife, who happens to be a yoga instructor, to put together a yoga program that would benefit them. I make it a point to do an hour or so of yoga each night. (More from MensHealth.com: The 10 Best Yoga Poses for Men)

_*MH: *_*What did you learn from the experience?*

*JW: *The human body is a pretty amazing machine. Just look at what its capable of accomplishing. Who would have thought that you can drink beer for 46 days and live to tell that tale? But you certainly need to listen and respond to your body, and treat it with respect. Youve also got to be disciplined. Perhaps the most important lesson, though, was learning how to recognize the difference between wants and needs.

*MH: Would you recommend the beer diet to others?*

*JW: *Honestly, no. I just thought it would be interesting from a first-hand perspective to try what the monks did. People say, Great idea! Youve lost 25 pounds in 6 weeks on your beer diet! But I wouldnt seriously recommend it. The alcohol alone is going to stress certain parts of your body. Its definitely not right for everybody.

Andrew Daniels

http://blogs.menshealth.com/health-headlin...diet/2011/04/30


----------



## Braumoasta (11/7/11)

That sounds like the most delicious diet ever!!


----------



## felten (11/7/11)

There was an interview with the bloke on the sunday session as well, sounds pretty ******* crazy, but he didn't seem to suffer too badly from it.


----------



## Bribie G (11/7/11)

As I'm in my Autumn Years I recently took out a funeral plan with my Bank and as a reward I got a six month subscription to Mens Health. 
They look great there in their unopened plastic wrappers. I think I'll take them into work and leave them on the lunch room tables for the gay guys to drool over.  





Edit: I have a keen interest in Victorian History (the era not the State). Life expectancy was statistically lower but that's because a lot of babies and kids died, which dragged down the median, but if you survived childhood you could expect to get 70 or 80 years or more, and were usually fit and active until just before you died. There were hardly any of the degenerative diseases we have nowadays and the main cause of death was infectious disease or industrial accident, or getting blown up in the Crimean War or whatever.

A lot of this good health has been attributed to a constant dose of hearty B vitamin full ale, usually around 7% ABV, plus table beer served at all meals, to children as well. Plus a good supply of cheap meat and vegetables.


----------



## bum (11/7/11)

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...st&p=788534

Never let the truth get in the way of a good story, hey?


----------



## Bribie G (11/7/11)

Ok I'll definitely take them in this week and report on the reaction :lol: (got my last one last week)


----------



## Siborg (11/7/11)

Alright. Without reading through the whole thread I can say I've lost about 12.5Kg over the last couple of months while not taking any particular effort to reduce my alcohol consumption. While beer can have a fair amount of sugars in the finished product, depending on the style, it is all alcohol that can have a negative effect on weight loss. 

I've tried to reduce my alcohol consumption during the week and save it all for the weekend.


----------

